# [XORG.CONF] detectar el synaptics (abierto)(casi...)

## sefirotsama

Por varios motivos volví a comenzar desde zero con gentoo con exito en casi todas las partes de la instalación y ahora solo me falta por solventar algunos detallitos sin mucha importancia... pero me he quedado atascado en cuanto a lo que se refiere al "touchpad" (synaptics) de mi portatil (ese substituto tactil raton que tienen los portatiles).

Seguí algunos howtos y ejemplos, y he estado googleando pero xorg-server no me detecta con la configuración que ele doy el touchpad. Si arranca las X sin ningun xorg.conf me funciona, pero si lo hago con cualquier tipo de xorg no me va....

Lo tengo localizado en /dev/input/event5 (si le hago un cat al usarlo muestra una salida por pantalla, el event6 corresponde a otro ratón cuando lo conecto por USB el cual sí puedo usar sin problemas).

He googleado y no he podido dar con la solución, espero que alguien me eche un cable.

Grácias por adelantado.

Mi xorg.conf  complet; podeis ver que he conservado comentarios de las guias que seguí...  a pesar de que no dieran resultado.

```

Option "AIGLX" "true"

 Section "Module"

     Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

     Load        "freetype"

     Load        "type1"

     Load        "synaptics"

     Load        "dri"

     Load        "glx"

     SubSection  "extmod"

       Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

     EndSubSection

 EndSection

 Section "dri"

         Group 0 ##

         Mode 0666

 EndSection

 Section "Files"

         RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

         ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

#     FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default"

     FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

     FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

#     FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

#     FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

#     FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

#     FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

#     FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

#     FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

 EndSection

 Section "ServerFlags"

 EndSection

 Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier  "Keyboard1"

     Driver      "kbd"

     Option      "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

     Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"

     Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"

     Option      "XkbLayout"     "es"

     Option      "XkbLayout"     "eurosign:e"

 EndSection

 Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier  "Mouse1"

     Driver      "mouse"

     Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"       # PS/2 Mouse

     Option "Buttons" "5"

     Option "Device"      "/dev/input/event6"   #mouse1

     Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

     Option       "ChordMiddle"

 EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Touchpad"

   Driver "synaptics"

#  El numero de eventX puede variar dependiendo del modelo del portatil.

   Option "Device"      "/dev/input/event5"

#   Option "Protocol"   "auto-dev"      #auto, evdev...

#   Option "Protocol"   "auto"  #auto, evdev...

   Option "CorePointer"

#   Option "SendCoreEvents"

#  La linea siguiente solo es nesesaria si desea desactivar el raton cuando escribe:

   Option "SHMConfig" "on"

#  El resto de las opciones no son necesarias, quedara como los controladores de windows sin caracteristicas extras.

   Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

   Option "RightEdge" "5400"

   Option "TopEdge" "1400"

   Option "BottomEdge" "4500"

   Option "FingerLow" "25"

   Option "FingerHigh" "30"

   Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

   Option "VertScrollDelta" "100"

   Option "MinSpeed" "0.02"

   Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

#  Emula 3 botones

   Option     "Emulate3Buttons"

   Option     "Emulate3Timeout"       "50"

   Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

 Section "Monitor"

 Identifier  "monitor0"

                 HorizSync       31.5 - 64.3

                 VertRefresh     60

 # Activar una, y solo una, de las dos siguientes.

 # Asegúrate de que si activas DisplaySize, el tamaño del área visible

 # del monitor está en milímetros.

                 DisplaySize 325 203

                 Option   "DPI" "100 x 100"

                 Gamma           1.00  1.00  1.00        # created by KGamma

 #               Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   71.25  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 802 8  08 823 -hsync -vsync #(49.5 kHz)

 #Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -  vsync (48.4 kHz)

 #Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsyn  c (37.9 kHz)

 #Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync   (31.5 kHz)

 EndSection

 Section "Device"

         Identifier  "Card0"

         Driver      "i810"

         VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

         BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Control  ler"

         BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

         Option      "AGPMode"           "4"

         Option      "AGPFastWrite"      "True"

         Option      "EnablePageFlip"    "True"

         Option      "DRI"     "true"

         Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

 EndSection

 # Device configured by xorgconfig:

 Section "Device"

     Identifier  "videocard0"

     Driver      "i810"

     VideoRam    131072

     # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

 EndSection

 Section "Screen"

  Identifier "Screen 1"

  Device "videocard0"

  Monitor "Monitor0"

#  Option "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling=Centered"

 Subsection "Display"

         Depth       8

         Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

         ViewPort    0 0

     EndSubsection

     Subsection "Display"

         Depth       16

         Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

         ViewPort    0 0

     EndSubsection

     DefaultDepth 24

     Subsection "Display"

         Depth       24

         Modes       "1280x800" "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600"

         ViewPort    0 0

     EndSubsection

 EndSection

 Section "ServerLayout"

     Identifier          "Simple Layout"

     Screen              "Screen 1"

     InputDevice         "Keyboard1"    "CoreKeyboard"

     InputDevice         "Touchpad"     "CorePointer"

     InputDevice         "Mouse1"       "CorePointer"

 EndSection

 Section "Extensions"

     Option "Composite" "Enable"

 EndSection

```

Por si no me he explicado bien... cuando uso este xorg.conf (candidato a ser el que espero que sea definitivo) no hace ningún movimiento ni click el touchpad, sin embargo sin configuración si que lo hace. En anteriores instalaciones un xorg similar funcionaba pero esta vez no... no sé donde puedo estar equivocandome.

P.D. También e probado con otros dispositivos como /dev/psaux o /dev/input/mouse0. En Option "Protocol"  he hecho muchas pruebas (desde auto, hasta synaptics que es como en teoria deberia ir, según las guias) y ninguna vez ha funcionado =( .

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Disculpe compañero si digo una estupidez: xorg-server tiene un use flag input_devices_synaptics, no será por eso?

No tengo experiencia con touchpads...

Salud!

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Disculpe compañero si digo una estupidez: xorg-server tiene un use flag input_devices_synaptics, no será por eso?
> 
> No tengo experiencia con touchpads...
> 
> Salud!

 

Gracias por una respuesta tan inmediata... pero ya esta compilado con esa USE, de no ser así, no funcionaria nuna el dispositivo, supongo.

En el make.conf también he especificado eso:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics"

```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

En ese caso no sabría decirte por que como te comentaba mas arriba, no tengo experiencia.

Solo lo dije por que me sonaba haber visto el flag synaptics en algun lado, de hecho:

```
 eix xorg-server | grep synaptics

me muestra (recortado):

-input_devices_summa -input_devices_synaptics -input_devices_tek4957
```

Para el perfil desktop 2007.0.

startx funciona sin el .conf? Entonces habría que buscar en donde está el ".conf" genérico que usa en el caso de no encontrar uno y ver como están definidos los dispositivos ahí.

Salud!

----------

## JuanSimpson

Yo tengo algo así en mi xorg.conf

```
...

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver      "synaptics"

        Identifier  "TouchPad"

        Option      "SendCoreEvents"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

        Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

...
```

y tengo instalado: x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.6

```
$ equery uses x11-base/xorg-server | grep synaptics

+input_devices_synaptics
```

----------

## gringo

funciona si sacas por completo la sección del mouse1 ? Si así funciona prueba con eliminar la opción CorePointer del touchpad y de paso echa un vistazo en los logs de las X que casi fijo que ahi encuentras algún dato mas que te pueda orientar.

saluetes

----------

## sefirotsama

Gracias a todos por el interés en ayudarme!! =)

A ver.... EL synaptics también lo tengo instalado (de hecho tengo también el ksynaptics porqué queria activar alguna xorradita).

El fragmento de configuración de Juan Simpson no me funciona correctamente a mi.

A parte si borro (o mejor dicho marco como comentarios) todo lo relacionado con el mouse1 (es usb) sencillamente no hay nada que haga mover al mouse...

He hecho nuevas pruebas sin resultado... lo que me dice el log del xorg cuando sí tengo configuración:

```
X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux SAMA 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 #3 SMP PREEMPT Tue Feb 19 23:45:00 CET 2008 x86_64

Build Date: 13 February 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Feb 20 23:34:38 2008

(==) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf"

Parse error on line 1 of section (null) in file /root/xorg.conf

        "Ã§Option" is not a valid keyword in this section.

(EE) Problem parsing the config file

(EE) Error parsing the config file

Fatal server error:

no screens found

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: KDSETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor

(WW) xf86CloseConsole: VT_GETMODE failed: Bad file descriptor
```

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> startx funciona sin el .conf? Entonces habría que buscar en donde está el ".conf" genérico que usa en el caso de no encontrar uno y ver como están definidos los dispositivos ahí.

 

Siempre habia pensado que eso era buena idea, de hecho acabo de descubirlo... me aparece en el log del Xorg cuando lo arranco sin configuración:

```
        Section "Module"

                Load    "extmod"

                Load    "dbe"

                Load    "glx"

                Load    "freetype"

                Load    "type1"

                Load    "record"

                Load    "dri"

        EndSection

        Section "Monitor"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default Monitor"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

                Driver  "i810"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default i810 Device 0"

                Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

                Driver  "fbdev"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

                Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

                Driver  "vesa"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

                Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

                Driver  "vga"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vga Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default vga Device 0"

                Monitor "Builtin Default Monitor"

        EndSection

        Section "ServerLayout"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"

                Screen  "Builtin Default i810 Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default vga Screen 0"

        EndSection

```

Después de eso me explica lo que ha hecho, y hace comprovaciones con los diferentes modulos o dispositivos hasta que da con lo que toca, por ejemplo en el caso del mouse veo esto:

```

(WW) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

        Using the default mouse configuration.

(WW) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.

        Using the default keyboard configuration.

[ ...]

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

[...]

(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...

(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/input/mice"

(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) <default pointer>: Core Pointer

(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9

(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1

[...]

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)

(--) <default pointer>: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) <default pointer>: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

```

¿¿Como puedo decirlo a mi xorg (el que quiero) que me aplique esa configuración?? ¿¿que me cargue el controlador?? Si yo le indico el dispositivo, o bien no le pongo ningún dispositivo deliveradamente no me va y con esa configuración generica sí???

De todas maneras en todo el log para el arranque son xorg, no aparecen las palabras synaptic, touchpad, ni similares...  y el xorg cada vez me cuesta más entenderlo (no por falta de dedicación).

Si alguien me puede sacar el agua clara un poco de todo esto... lo agradeceria. Mucho.

----------

## JuanSimpson

Podrías empezar por corregir este error.

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> Parse error on line 1 of section (null) in file /root/xorg.conf
> 
> ...

 

y

Aquí hay algunos fragmentos de mi xorg.conf que te pueden interesar y algunas líneas de mi log.

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "TouchPad"  "CorePointer"

   Option         "AIGLX" "true" 

   Option  "BlankTime"  "5"

   Option  "StandbyTime"  "10"

   Option  "SuspendTime"  "20"

   Option  "OffTime"  "30"

EndSection
```

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Identifier  "TouchPad"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

   Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection
```

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection
```

```
$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -e Synaptics -e synaptics

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called
```

----------

## achaw

Pregunta tonta.Por lo que veo en el log, esta leyendo /root/xorg.conf sobre /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Es el primero y no el segundo el que estas usando para las pruebas? Porque si estas configurando el segundo y tu sistema esta tomando por defecto el primero....de nada funcionan los cambios.

Saludos

----------

## sefirotsama

Gracias Achaw, me acabo de dar cuenta hace una hora, de todas maneras se trataba de una copia identica... que es ese el rato que llevo haciendo pruebas... para evitarlo he hecho un link llamado xorg (a secas) y me ahorro escribir la ruta

Así que con un backup viejo y paciencia me he puesto y me he puesto a tocar detallitos y actualizar algo... en resumen, mi actual xorg.conf sigue sin detectar synaptics en ningun de los dispositivos que les digo y si elimino la seccion que hace referencia al TouchPad, arranca y funciona el cursor. Al mirar el log veo esto:

```
(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

```

Y bueno... me desespero un poco con eso... voy a seguir haciendo pruebas. Veo que a JuanSimpson le funciona correctamente sin indicar el dispositivo del touchpad... en fin a ver que pasa (y de paso os digo el error que me dice cuando no arranco las X debido a esa sección.

----------

## sefirotsama

Objetivo conseguido... (gracias a los logs para el devide y algunas ideas sacadas de este hilo).

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -e Synaptics -e synaptics

```

sefirot@SAMA ~ $ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -e Synaptics -e synaptics

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

```

Finalmente el xorg es este:

XORG.conf

```

SAMA ~ # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "Module"

     Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

     Load        "freetype"

     Load        "type1"

     Load        "synaptics"

     Load        "dri"

     Load        "glx"

     SubSection  "extmod"

       Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

     EndSubSection

EndSection

 Section "Files"

         RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

         ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

#     FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/default"

      FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

      FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

#     FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

#     FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

#     FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

#     FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

#     FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

#     FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

 EndSection

 Section "ServerFlags"

 EndSection

 Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier  "Keyboard1"

     Driver      "kbd"

     Option      "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

     Option      "XkbRules"      "xorg"

     Option      "XkbModel"      "pc105"

     Option      "XkbLayout"     "es"

     Option      "XkbLayout"     "eurosign:e"

 EndSection

 Section "InputDevice"

     Driver      "mouse"

     Identifier  "mouse"

     Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"       # PS/2 Mouse

     Option "Buttons" "5"

     Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"  #mouse1

     Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

     Option "ChordMiddle"

 EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Identifier  "TouchPad"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#   Option      "SendCoreEvents"

   Option      "CorePointer"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto"

   Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

##  Emula 3 botones

   Option     "Emulate3Buttons"

   Option     "Emulate3Timeout"       "50"

#   Option      "VertScrollDelta" "100"

EndSection

#Section "InputDevice"

#   Identifier "TouchPad"

#   Driver "synaptics"

##  El numero de eventX puede variar dependiendo del modelo del portatil.

#   Option "Device"     "/dev/psaux" #o event5

#   Option "Protocol"   "auto-dev"      #auto, evdev...

#   Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

#   Option "SendCoreEvents"

##  La linea siguiente solo es nesesaria si desea desactivar el raton cuando escribe:

#   Option "SHMConfig" "on"

##  El resto de las opciones no son necesarias, quedara como los controladores de windows sin caracteristicas extras.

#   Option "LeftEdge" "1900"

#   Option "RightEdge" "5400"

#   Option "TopEdge" "1400"

#   Option "BottomEdge" "4500"

#   Option "FingerLow" "25"

#   Option "FingerHigh" "30"

#   Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

#   Option "MaxTapMove" "220"

#   Option "MinSpeed" "0.02"

#   Option "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

#   Option "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

##  Emula 3 botones

#   Option     "Emulate3Buttons"

#   Option     "Emulate3Timeout"       "50"

#EndSection

 Section "Monitor"

 Identifier  "monitor0"

                 HorizSync       31.5 - 64.3

                 VertRefresh     60

 # Activar una, y solo una, de las dos siguientes.

 # AsegÃºrate de que si activas DisplaySize, el tamaÃ±o del Ã¡rea visible

 # del monitor estÃ¡ en milÃ­metros.

                 DisplaySize 325 203

                 Option   "DPI" "100 x 100"

                 Gamma           1.00  1.00  1.00        # created by KGamma

 #               Modeline "1280x800"x60.1   71.25  1280 1328 1360 1440  800 802 8  08 823 -hsync -vsync #(49.5 kHz)

 #Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -  vsync (48.4 kHz)

 #Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsyn  c (37.9 kHz)

 #Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync   (31.5 kHz)

 EndSection

 Section "Device"

         Identifier  "Card0"

         Driver      "i810"

         VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

         BoardName   "Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics ControlÂ·ler"

         BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

         Option      "AGPMode"           "4"

         Option      "AGPFastWrite"      "True"

         Option      "EnablePageFlip"    "True"

         Option      "DRI"     "true"

         Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

 EndSection

 # Device configured by xorgconfig:

 Section "Device"

     Identifier  "videocard0"

     Driver      "i810"

     VideoRam    131072

     Option      "DPI"     "100"

     # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

 EndSection

 Section "Screen"

  Identifier "Screen 1"

  Device "videocard0"

  Monitor "Monitor0"

  DefaultDepth 24

  Option      "DPI"     "100"

#  Option "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling=Centered"

    Subsection "Display"

         Depth       8

         Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

         ViewPort    0 0

     EndSubsection

     Subsection "Display"

         Depth       16

         Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

         ViewPort    0 0

     EndSubsection

     Subsection "Display"

         Depth       24

         Modes       "1280x800" "1280x768" "1024x768" "800x600"

         ViewPort    0 0

     EndSubsection

 EndSection

 Section "ServerLayout"

     Identifier          "Simple Layout"

     Screen              "Screen 1"

     InputDevice         "Keyboard1"    "CoreKeyboard"

#     InputDevice        "TouchPad"     "CorePointer"

     InputDevice         "mouse"        "CorePointer"

     Option  "AIGLX" "true"

     Option  "BlankTime"  "5"

     Option  "StandbyTime"  "10"

     Option  "SuspendTime"  "20"

     Option  "OffTime"  "30"

     Option  "DPI"      "100"

     Option  "DPI" "100 x 100"

 EndSection

 Section "Extensions"

     Option "Composite" "Enable"

 EndSection

 Section "dri"

         Group 0 ##

         Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

En cuanto al touchpad, no puedo hacer el vertical scroll (aún me quedn más pruebas por hacer), pero pensaba usar el ksynaptics para gestionar esto, pero siempre se me queja y me dice que agregue esta linia:

   Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

A pesar de ya estar agregarada... Alguien me sabe decir si no la he puesto en el lugar indicado o bien si no lo he hecho bien.

Tema a parte (aunque algo relacionado). Si miro los warnings de las X me paarecen los siguientes warnings, ¿alguien me sabe decir como puedo purificar esto? SUpongo que seguiré googleando para intentar solucionarlo, pero si alguien me hecha un cable, gracias por adelantado

```
SAMA ~ # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -e WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)

(WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found

(WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68000 (TV_CTL) changed from 0x10000000 to 0x000c0000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68010 (TV_CSC_Y) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0332012d

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68014 (TV_CSC_Y2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x07d30104

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68018 (TV_CSC_U) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0733052d

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6801c (TV_CSC_U2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x05c70200

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68020 (TV_CSC_V) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0340030c

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68024 (TV_CSC_V2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x06d00200

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68028 (TV_CLR_KNOBS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x10606000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6802c (TV_CLR_LEVEL) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x010b00e1

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68030 (TV_H_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00400359

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68034 (TV_H_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80480022

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68038 (TV_H_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x007c0344

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6803c (TV_V_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00f01415

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68040 (TV_V_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00060607

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68044 (TV_V_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x80120001

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68048 (TV_V_CTL_4) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x6804c (TV_V_CTL_5) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68050 (TV_V_CTL_6) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000900f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68054 (TV_V_CTL_7) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x000a00f0

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68060 (TV_SC_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xc1710088

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68064 (TV_SC_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x4e2d1dc8

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68070 (TV_WIN_POS) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00360024

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68074 (TV_WIN_SIZE) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x02640198

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68080 (TV_FILTER_CTL_1) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x800010bb

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68084 (TV_FILTER_CTL_2) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00028283

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68088 (TV_FILTER_CTL_3) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x00014141

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68100 (TV_H_LUMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x681ec (TV_H_LUMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x68200 (TV_H_CHROMA_0) changed from 0x00000000 to 0xb1403000

(WW) intel(0): Register 0x682ec (TV_H_CHROMA_59) changed from 0x00000000 to 0x0000b060

(WW) intel(0): VideoRam configuration found, which is no longer recommended.

(WW) intel(0): Option "DPI" is not used

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)
```

¿Alguien puede echarme un cable con esto?

----------

## sefirotsama

Tampoco me sabe decir nadie como activar el vertical scroll son el synaptics?? tenia intención de usar el ksynaptics a modo grafico, que me pide la option "SHMConfig" "on" la cual tengo activada... pero cuando intento acceder al KSynaptics me dice esto:

 *KSynaptics wrote:*   

> Shared Memory is not accessible.
> 
> Please add the option 'SHMConfig ''on''' into the touch pad section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf

 

Alguien lo ha hecho funcionar alguna vez?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Tampoco me sabe decir nadie como activar el vertical scroll son el synaptics?? 

 

yo tengo esto en el xorg.conf de mi macbook y va todo como una seda :

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"

    Driver          "synaptics"

    Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

    Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

    Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

    Option          "SHMConfig"             "true"

    Option          "LeftEdge"              "100"

    Option          "RightEdge"             "1120"

    Option          "TopEdge"               "50"

    Option          "BottomEdge"            "310"

    Option          "FingerLow"             "25"

    Option          "FingerHigh"            "30"

    Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

    Option          "HorizScrollDelta"      "50"

    Option          "MinSpeed"              "0.79"

    Option          "MaxSpeed"              "0.88"

    Option          "AccelFactor"           "0.0015"

    Option          "HorizScrollDelta"      "0"

EndSection
```

por si te sirve de algo, yo lo copié de algún lao y me funcionó a la primera.

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused) 

 

ejecuta acpid o desactiva soporte acpi en el xorg.conf. Creo que tb. hay algún problemilla entre hal y acpid ahora mismo en unstable pero no me hagas mucho caso con esto.

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) intel: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
> 
> (WW) intel(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum
> 
> (WW) intel(0): Register 0x68000 (TV_CTL) changed from 0x10000000 to 0x000c0000
> ...

 

umm, has probao con sacar VideoRam 131072 y BusID "PCI:0:2:0" de tu xorg.conf ?

Hay tb. un driver nuevo disponible, en caso de que lo anterior no te sirva prueba con el nuevo driver :

http://planet.gentoo.org/developers/remi/2008/02/27/xf86_video_i810_2_2_1_in_portage

Lo del DPI la verdad no sé de que va y los warning del Aiglx a mi entender simplemente indican que el driver no soporta correctamente todo lo que aiglx se espera, pero nada mas. Si todo funciona bien, ignóralo o desactiva aiglx.

saluetes

----------

## JuanSimpson

Sí cambias esto:

```
Option      "Protocol" "auto" 
```

por esto:

```
Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"
```

te configura automáticamente las esquinas, los scrolls y detecta en que /dev/input/ esta el synaptics

----------

